# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  κατασκευη πηνιου

## billtech

γεια σας.
θελω να φτιαξω ενα πηνιο στα 25uH. με φερριτη...διαβασα αυτα που λεει στο 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=theory?coil αλλα δεν λεει για φερριτη πουθενα. τα στοιχεια που ξερω ειναι 25uΗ στα 5Α αρα απο οσο ξερω παει στο διπλασιο αρα στα 10Α.
η κατασκευει ειναι ενα boost converter απο 12 σε 20 volt στα 5 αμπερ.
αυτο θα γινει με το ολοκληρωμενο της maxim724.

μηπως μπορει καποιος που εκανε πηνια στη πραξη οχι θεωριτικα να μου πει πως θα βρω το σωστο φερριτη και το σωστο καλωδιο?

ευχαριστω.

----------


## itta-vitta

τα 25μΗ δεν είναι μεγάλη αυτεπαγωγή, κατασκευάζεται εύκολα. Πού θα το τοποθετήσεις; ανέβασε το σχέδιο του κυκλώματος που θα τοποθετηθεί και ύστερα τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## billtech

http://www.sendspace.com/file/si746o

αυτο ειναι.

----------


## JIMKAF

Με αυτό  το πρόγραμμα μπορείς να υπολογίσεις ότι πηνίο θές. Τώρα στο κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι δεν έχω καθόλου επειρία ούτε γνώση.

----------


## billtech

λιγο μπερδεμενο ειναι αυτο το προγραμμα....το κοιταξα λιγο τωρα...
σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως.
κανενας αλλος που εχει εμπειρια στα πηνια?

----------


## Jerry

...φίλε μου αυτό το πηνίο δεν είναι απλή περίπτωση. Τα προγράμματα
που σου συστήνουν είναι άχρηστα για τέτοιου είδους πηνία.

Το κύκλωμα αυτό είναι Boost-Up και σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις γίνεται
πάντα χρήση φερρίτη - κατά κόρον τοροειδούς. Δυστυχώς, παρόμοιες κατασκευές σε αφηνουν στο σκοτάδι και κυριολεκτικά "μυρίζεις τα νύχια σου" αν προσπαθήσεις να φτιάξεις κάτι παρόμοιο για πρώτη φορά - χωρίς εμπειρία.

Επίσης απο δικούς μου πειραματισμούς έχω καταλάβει ότι, για το ρεύμα
(5Α) που ζητάς, το πηνίο είναι ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμο για την απόδοση του κυκλώματος.

'Ενα καλό παράδειγμα για ένα παρόμοιο κύκλωμα αλλά το πολύ έως 1Α,
μπορείς να βρεις εδώ:

http://sv1bsx.50webs.com/dc2dc/dc2dc_gr.html

Ο συγκεκριμένος ραδιοερασιτέχνης που προφανώς το έχει σχεδιάσει μόνος του από την αρχή, γράφει σχετικά με το πηνίο κάποιες πρακτικές λεπτομέρειες και έχει και το σχετικό πίνακα, όπου φαίνεται καθαρά πόσο κρίσιμο είναι σε σχέση με την απόδοση του κυκλώματος. Γενικά η σελίδα αυτή είναι απλή και κατανοητή και δεν "μυρίζεις τα νύχια σου" όπως σε άλλες. Τα υλικά όλα είναι απλά, ακόμα και το IC το βρίσκεις σε μαγαζιά με ανταλλακτικά τηλεοράσεων και είναι πάμφθηνο (0,5 Ευρώ!)

Προσωπικά, αυτό το κύκλωμα το έχω φτιάξει και δουλεύει άψογα.
Παράγω 26 V/ 1 Α από 12 V μπαταρία για τροφοδοσία ενός 28 βολτου τρανζίστορ. Ενας άλλος φίλος μου το έχει φτιάξει επίσης και φορτώνει
από ένα φωτοβολταικό 2 μπαταρίες σε σειρά για να έχει μονιμως 24 V
παροχή σε κάποιο UPS. Πολύ ωραία περιπτωση !!! Και σ'εκείνον δουλεύει
υποδειγματικά το κυκλωματάκι αυτό.

Το πηνίο αν είσαι τυχερός (και ψάξεις λίγο), μπορεί να το βρεις στα καταστήματα ανταλλακτικών. Ζήτα τι πηνία με τοροειδή πυρήνα έχουν για φίλτρα κατάπνιξης για θυρίστορ κλπ.
Εγώ βρήκα εύκολα με τιμη 100 μΗ. Μπορεις μειωνοντας τις σπειρες να
κατέβεις στα 25 μΗ.

Διαφορετικά, είναι μεγάλο μπέρδεμα να το τυλίξεις εξ αρχής. Βέβαια, οι κατασκευαστές τοροειδών πυρήνων δίνουν την παράμετρο "AL" για κάθε πυρήνα ξεχωριστά, και με υπολογισμούς μπορείς να έχεις τις απαιτούμενες σπείρες για την αυτεπαγωγή που θέλεις, Όμως η όλη διαδικασία είναι σκέτος μπελάς και τελικά, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, καθότι η ελληνική αγορά
έχει τρομερές ελλείψεις σε παρόμοια υλικά. Μάλλον αξίζει να το πάρεις έτοιμο.

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου μετα απο αρκετο ψαξιμο εχω βρει καποιες πληροφοριες για κατασκευη απο την αρχη του πηνιου.
καταρχας ειναι γυρο στις 7-8 σπειρες.
για να το υπολογισεις βρηκα L=N^2*AL. βρηκα ενα φερριτη εδω στα χανια με ΑL-2300nH.
τωρα για το καλωδιο δεν ξερω.βρηκα οτι οταν θες 1Α βαζεις καλωδιο για 2Α για περιπτωσεις βραχηκυκλωματος.αρα σε εμενα που θελω 5Α βαζω 10Α.
αλλη μια πληροφορια ειναι οτι τα 4Α αντιστοιχει σε καλωδιο 1mm^2.λεει ομως οτι πρεπει να ξερεις την συχνοτητα λεει και κατι τετοια..
αυτες που εγραψα τωρα ειναι οι πληροφοριες που εχω βρει.

----------


## Jerry

...αν βρήκες ήδη πυρήνα με γνωστό AL, ξεκίνα το !!!!  :Biggrin: 

Κοίτα, μη κολλώνεις στο σύρμα. Δεν πρόκειται να καεί το κύκλωμα
ή να μη δουλέψει από αυτό, απλώς θα ζεσταίνεται το πηνίο όταν τραβάς
μέγιστο ρεύμα.  Το σημαντικό είναι ότι εφόσον έχεις γνωστό το AL, 
η αυτεπαγωγή σου θα είναι σχετικά σωστή.

Εγώ στη θέση σου θα το έφτιαχνα - εφόσον βρήκες τα στοιχεία,
και θα το παρακολουθούσα. Πάρε 2-3 πυρήνες, φτιάξε τον πρώτο
με το 1mm δοκιμαστικά, αλλά φρόντισε το κύκλωμά σου να δουλεύει άψογα όμως !
Αν παρατηρήσεις ότι σου ζεσταίνει υπερβολικά το πηνίο, θα έχεις αυτό
σαν αναφορά και θα τυλίξεις ένα άλλο, π.χ. με δύο σύρματα,
δηλ. θα συστρέψεις μεταξύ τους 2 συρματα του 1mm (ή 3 των 0.7 mm), για να φτιάξεις σύρμα με διπλή διατομή. Γενικώς αυτή την τεχνική την ακολουθούν κατά κόρον σε παρόμοια κυκλώματα, λόγω του επιδερμικού φαινομένου.
Αν παρατηρήσεις π.χ. ενα έτοιμο Switching τροφοδοτικό, θα δεις ότι στον φερριτικό πυρήνα δεν βάζουν π.χ. ένα χοντρό μονόκλωνο 2,5 mm αλλά
5 χ 0.5mm στριμμένα μεταξύ τους. 'Εχουν τους λόγους τους.

Ξεκίνα λοιπόν την κατασκευή σου, ας πάνε όλα κατ'ευχήν, ας δουλέψει σωστά το κύκλωμα και το πηνίο το βελτιώνεις αργότερα.  :Wink: 

Και οι σπείρες που αναφέρεις λογικές μου ακούγονται... στο δικό μου
εχει 38 με 4πλασια αυτεπαγωγή, άρα "ριζα"38 = 6.2 σπειρες (υποθέτοντας βέβαια ότι έχουμε περίπου ίδιο "AL" !).

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## billtech

σε ευχαριστω πολυ. θα το κανω.

----------


## itta-vitta

Κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο μ' αυτά που είπώθηκαν σκεφτόμουν. Κάποιες σπείρες με σύρμα εμαγιέ 1,2 - 1,5 χιλ σε πυρήνα από φερίτη όμως κυλινδρικό Φ 10. Επειδή έχω όργανο που μετράει αυτεπαγωγή μέχρι 20Η σε διάφορες κλίμακες μπορώ δοκιμαστικά να τυλίξω σε τέτοιο πυρήνα κάποιες σπείρες και να μετρήσω. Και αυξομειώνοντας θα πετύχω την αυτεπαγωγή των 25μΗ. Νομίζω ότι σημασία έχει η αυτεπαγωγή και όχι αν ο πυρήνας είναι στρόγγυλος ή ίσιος.
Τι λέτε.

----------


## Jerry

...ναι σωστά το λες, δουλεύει ανεξάρτητα από το σχήμα του πυρήνα.
Απλώς χρησιμοποιούν τοροειδή πυρήνα για πρακτικούς λόγους, λόγω των
εξαιρετικών πλεονεκτημάτων που προσφέρουν, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι κανόνας. 
Παράδειγμα τα πανίσχυρα τροφοδοτικά των υπολογιστών μας, όπου οι
φερριτικοί πυρήνες των μετασχηματιστών τους είναι Ε-Ι και όχι
τοροειδείς.
Πάντως απ'ότι είχα διαβάσει κάπου (αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ!), στα
Boost-UP κυκλώματα -όπως αυτό που συζητάμε με σχετικά μεγάλο ρεύμα εξόδου, είναι απολύτως επιθυμητό να τυλίγονται τα πηνία σε τοροειδείς πυρήνες για κάποιους πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους που περιέγραφε, αλλά δεν τους θυμάμαι για να σας τους αναφέρω.  :Sad: 

Αν το βρώ θα σας δώσω το Link.

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## FM1

Γενικά το πλεονέκτημα που έχουν οι τοροειδείς φερρίτες είναι το χαμηλό επίπεδο θορύβου,η καλύτερη γραμμικότητα και η εξαιρετική ρύθμιση επειδή οι δυναμικές γραμμές τους δείχνουν πρός την ίδια κατεύθυνση γι΄αυτό και έχουν υψηλή ποιότητα...
Επίσης οι απώλειες τους είναι πολύ μικρές..καθώς για την απαγωγή της παραγόμενης θερμότητας χρησιμοποιούνται λεπτότερα σύρματα χαλκού..

----------


## itta-vitta

Κυριακή πρωί θα κατέβω στο "βασίλειό" μου, ένα υπόγειο που έχω το εργαστήριό μου και θα κατασκευάσω ένα πηνίο όπως το περιέγραψα για να δω τι θα βγει.

----------


## itta-vitta

Τελικά το τσοκ "βγήκε" και μάλιστα ακριβώς 25μΗ. 
20 σπ σύρμα 1,5 χιλ σε πυρήνα φερίτη Φ10. Το μήκος του είναι 3,5 + εκ. Αν κοπεί ο πυρήνας στα 4 εκ θα έχει και λίγο "αέρα". Νομίζω ότι από πρακτικής πλευράς είναι καλά δηλ θα χωράει στην πλακέτα. 
Το έβαλα σε μεγάλου μήλους πυρήνα για να δώ πού θα φτάσει η αυτεπαγωγή. Ως γνωστό όσο εισέρχεται ο πυρήνας στο πηνίο αυξάνονται οι δυναμικές γραμμές του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού πεδίου και επομένως αυξάνεται και η αυτεπαγωγή. Με το πηνίο στο κέντρο του πυρήνα η αυτεπαγωγή πήγε πάνω από 55μΗ, δεν πρόσεξα πόσο ακριβώς γιατί είχα στο νού μου να φέρω ακριβώς την αυτεπαγωγή στα 25μΗ αυξομειώνοντας τις σπείρες. Λίγο παραπάνω έδειξε και με μικρότερο κομμάτι πυρήνα μήκους γύρω στα 5 εκ. Άρα πρέπει να κοπεί κάπου στα 4 εκ όπως είπα. Ο πυρήνας κόβεται αφού χαραχθεί με μικρό σιδηροπρίονο γύρω - γύρω και ύστερα με σπάσιμο. Και ύστερα καλό είναι να περάσουν τα πλαϊνα από ένα τροχό για να φτιαχτούν λίγο.

----------

